
Are we “developers” gatekeeping “knowledge” from our juniors and peers? - fagnerbrack
https://dev.to/uilicious/are-we-developers-gatekeeping-knowledge-from-our-juniors-and-peers-4gc6
======
artsyca
We're certainly not gatekeeping fashion advice

